# How to keep an EV's clutch??



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

So if I understand what you're saying, you want to take two pulleys, have them machined to force-fit on the motor shaft, then weld the pulles to the clutch plate?

I think in doing this, you would run into a lot of problems. 1) The weld would be much stronger than the force-fit, which could cause a lot of resistance on the motor, rather than the motor turning the rest of the assembly freely. 2) The shaft will tend to slide or bind on the force fit after time, which could lead to a random sieze (and blow your motor) or a full slip (sudden loss of resistance then blowing your motor). Maybe I'm not understanding exactly what you're looking for.

I'll have to let someone else weigh in on keeping the clutch and the proper adapter plate fabrication they have done, as many of us have gone clutchless for simplicity's sake.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

HI

You are more or less right. That is what I wanted to do. what if instead if welding them, I just have the old pulleys machined to fit the motor, and together with the existing clutch plate, bold them together and apply thread glue to hold the asembly together. 

Or can someone please just advice me on how to keep the ev with a clutch.

thank you


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Guys,

If I choose to get rid of the clutch, how hard will it become to change gears without crunching them? I have been thinking, and if I loose the clutch it'll save me a bit of extra wieght in a donar that is half the wieghtof a tank. I'm using an Alfa romeo 156 (UK Spec). 1200 Kg (2645 pounds) empty (with the engine).

I think that I will be able to get the weight to about 1000Kg (2204 pounds). with alot of seight sheding.

Muj


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

It can vary hugely car to car. I've driven a car that shifted really easily without the clutch. My electric Porsche does not like shifting without the clutch.

I bought a taperlock coupler from electroauto to hook the flywheel to the electric motor so I could keep the clutch. My bias is to keep the clutch, but I want to race, and might need to quickly shift for hills. If you do just flat city stuff (all 2nd gear) and your only shift is for the freeway, then slow shifts wouldn't be as big a deal.



gemmuj said:


> Guys,
> 
> If I choose to get rid of the clutch, how hard will it become to change gears without crunching them? I have been thinking, and if I loose the clutch it'll save me a bit of extra wieght in a donar that is half the wieghtof a tank. I'm using an Alfa romeo 156 (UK Spec). 1200 Kg (2645 pounds) empty (with the engine).
> 
> ...


----------

